# SELF ANALYSIS---AN UPLAND HUNT---WHY VIDEO IS A GOOD IDEA



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Have to maintain training standards when hunting and upland hunting is where most people fail to do so. I hunt alone frequently, which makes it easier to maintain standards and correct bad behavior. 
Taking a video helps a lot, hunting or training.

When hunting with others it is important to explain the rules to others in the group beforehand. 
My top two rules;
Do not talk to my dog. If you do, we are done hunting.
Do not shoot anything flying low, or even worse, on the ground. If you do you never hunt with me again.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, time to list some mistakes.
1. I have a "Come around" command and failed to use it.
2. I was giving "Double Commands" followed by profanity. Those doing obedience---"There is no second command."
3. Just shouting "Buffy" without giving a command. Very amateurish.
4. I really hacked her with the whistle. Again followed by profanity.
5. I failed to control distance effectively. And I know better.

Lucky I looked at myself. Buffy was trained better than this. I need to improve.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

gdgli said:


> I need to improve.


We all do. Some days in training we actually teach something, other days we learn something and on the best days we do both.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

gdg,
I'm surely glad that at the seminars where the topic is "Train the Trainer," e-collars are not the instruments of correction ... although that may be better than the "verbal corrections" often issued, where a part of one's anatomy gets pretty much chewed up!
How's the knee?
FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> gdg,
> I'm surely glad that at the seminars where the topic is "Train the Trainer," e-collars are not the instruments of correction ... although that may be better than the "verbal corrections" often issued, where a part of one's anatomy gets pretty much chewed up!
> How's the knee?
> FTGoldens
> ...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good for you George!
I have videotaped myself and other people I'm training with. I watch mine as painful as it can be. Most people that I videotape, they do not want to watch, it's too painful for them. 
Personally I think watching myself made me realize how I talk way too much to my dog. That I ask my dog instead of give direction. I use incorrect whistles and signals without realizing it.
I also found that I have pretty good dogs in spite of my errors.
Videos help me do better. You don't know where you are, unless you can see where you've been I guess.

On the come around whistle, I don't really have one. I do a double toot, and an over arm/body combo to let them know which direction I want them to go in. Often I pick bad timing because that seems to be right when my dog is on a bird. I'm terrible at being able to understanding what my dog is telling me. Now it's a bit easier since Riot is super obvious when he's on a bird, he points and let's me know. Now that's something I wish I had a video of!


----------

